
Trump campaign manager: Twitter’s liberal bias warrants action - kushti
https://www.reviewjournal.com/opinion/trump-campaign-manager-twitters-liberal-bias-warrants-action/
======
gamechangr
The last thing we need is more censorship.

That how you have major election upsets, is that one side of the nation isn't
fully communicating.

Even radical and crazy thoughts ought to be allowed on twitter and Facebook.
Then someone should post a great response and start a dialogue.

------
rhapsodic
Twitter and Facebook have become the de facto public square. The barriers to
competition are essentially impenetrable without some sort of government
involvement. They should not be allowed to regulate speech in the public
square. Perhaps they should be broken up, or users should be allowed to sue
them for unfair, politically biased censorship.

~~~
uberman
Actually,

Twitter and Facebook are corporations. Entities that conservatives have
successfully argued have First Amendment rights. (see: Citizens United v.
Federal Election Commission)

Twitter and Facebook censoring posts and users is itself a form of speech.
Their speech. How interesting that some conservative voices now suggest that
"big government" be used to censor the voices of corporations.

The irony here of course is that the type of censorship you are advocating for
is exactly what is prohibited by the Bill of Rights.

~~~
rhapsodic
Your points may all be valid, but I don't really care. I could debate them,
but I won't. Why should I care about constitutional principles when my
political enemies don't? I want to see Twitter and Facebook destroyed through
regulation, to be quite blunt.

